

Show HN: Streamable 2013 Oscar Nominated Films - tdicola
http://htmlpreview.github.io/?http://github.com/tdicola/Oscars_2013/blob/master/Streamable%202013%20Oscar%20Nominees.html

======
tdicola
This is a quick IPython notebook I made to parse the list of Oscar nominated
films and search various movie streaming services for them. You can view the
output of the notebook at the link above, or grab the notebook from my github
repo
[https://github.com/tdicola/Oscars_2013](https://github.com/tdicola/Oscars_2013)
and run it yourself (I tried to make it reasonably easy to add new services to
query). Sadly I could only include Netflix, Amazon, and iTunes because I found
almost every movie streaming service doesn't provide a public search API. Also
it's not perfect and gets a few false positives from Amazon (the release dates
they provide can be very odd).

